# FR: learn about something



## wackywoollie

I need to translate a sentence going something like this:

_In this course, we learn about different art techniques_

I don't think it's possible to say "on apprend sur les techniques artistiques différentes". The only thing that comes to mind is to use "aborder" or simply "apprendre", without the "sur". Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Maître Capello

The verb is direct transitive in French and therefore shouldn't take a preposition: _apprendre qqch_.

_On apprend différentes techniques artistiques_.


----------



## wackywoollie

That would mean "we are learning the techniques", and not "we are learning about the techniques"

I was thinking something along the lines of "_on en apprend plus sur les différentes techniques artistiques"_.


----------



## Maître Capello

wackywoollie said:


> I was thinking something along the lines of "_on en apprend plus sur les différentes techniques artistiques"_.


Yes, that one works.  (But your first attempt doesn't as you suggested.)


----------



## wackywoollie

Great, thanks for helping me!


----------



## Darkicity

You could also say à-propos les techniques alternatives de l'art. Maybe even à l'égard


----------



## OLN

Veux-tu dire
_On apprend à propos de différentes techniques artistiques. _(attention_, à-propos _avec un trait d'union est un substantif)
_On apprend à l'égard de différentes techniques artistiques._​?

Comme l'a dit MC, apprendre est transitif direct et nécessite un COD. 
On peut insérer une préposition (mais pas n'importe laquelle et notamment pas "à l'égard de") à condition d'ajouter un COD, par exemple_ beaucoup._


----------



## Darkicity

Alors je ne peux pas le dire comme je l'ai écrit ? Par exemple. Nous avons apprendre des techniques alternatives à-propos/à l'égard d'art.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas correct.


----------



## OLN

Darkicity said:


> You could also say *à-propos les techniques alternatives de l'art*. Maybe even à l'égard





Darkicity said:


> Alors je ne peux pas le dire comme je l'ai écrit ? Par exemple. Nous avons apprendre des techniques alternatives *à-propos/à l'égard d'art.*


De plus, même si une préposition convenait, la déplacer modifierait ou faire perdre le sens de la phrase. C'est comme en anglais :
_learn about different art techniques
learn different techniques about art_


----------



## Darkicity

Alors, j'aurais dû dit Nous avons apprendre à-propos/à l'égard des techniques alternatives d'art. Comme ça ?


----------



## jann

Why make things complicated?  _Apprendre_ needs a direct object. Just include one (or as per your own previous suggestion, use _en_, a pronoun that represents, more-or-less, _des choses_). 

_Nous en avons appris sur X
Nous avons appris *quelque chose* à propos de Z_
etc.

P.S. "à propos de" sans tiret


----------



## Darkicity

Ah I see. Yeah the pronouns "en & on" are hard for me to understand. Without a dash you say? O.k. that is just how I saw it written on the internet.


----------



## OLN

_à propos *de*_ (= au sujet de) is a prepositional locution
_un à-propos, _also spelled_ à propos,_ is a masculine noun (see #7).

WRD FR-EN
WRD EN-FR 
TLFi, propos


----------

